
In Florida Recount, Sloppy Signatures May Disqualify Thousands of Votes - URSpider94
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/us/voting-signatures-matching-elections.html
======
URSpider94
Of particular note, the article points out that younger voters are hit hard
because many of them never developed a fluid cursive signature through
penmanship lessons in school.

~~~
masonic
Signatures aren't judged by how _neat_ they are, just how _consistent_ they
are.

~~~
URSpider94
I never said neat. The point is, if you don't sign your name frequently, then
you don't develop a "hand" that stays the same across multiple executions of
your signature.

